# Wildsau DH



## NoWayFredi (18. November 2003)

Hei

Möchte von meiner Wildsau Hardride auf die DH Sau umsteigen.
Gibt es eine möglichkeit die DH Sau mit drei Kettenblätter zu fahren. Gibt es schon ein Bild von einer aufgebauten DH Sau.
RideOn
Bist du zu schwach,ist die Sau zu stark.


----------



## JohG (19. November 2003)

hallo,

also die DH_sau ist ein reine Downhillmaschiene. mir wenigstens 240mm federweg wirst du sowieso keinen berg mehr hochkommen.
warum willst du dann drei blätter fahrn..?

also drei blätter an dem rahmen sind wirklich sinnlos.

greeTz
joh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoWayFredi (20. November 2003)

Hei

Möcht mit der DH Sau nicht nur runter sondern auch hoch kommen. Möcht nicht auf ein Auto oder Lieft angewiesen sein.
Der Swinger wird die DH Sau auch ein wenig zügeln können.
 RideOn


----------



## AlutechCycles (20. November 2003)

Hi also bei der dh sau macht es wirklich keinen sinn mit 3 kettenblättern zu fahren, ist für den zweck auch  nicht vorgesehen. die wildsau dh ist ein reines dh bike. aber frag am besten jürgen mal selbst, wir sind ja eine customschmiede, wo kundenwünsche ja gern berücksichtigt werden, ob das umzusetzen ist.  denke aber das das kein großes problem sein dürfte, wenn du mit der wildsau dh wirklich berghochfahren willst, dann hab ich echt respekt vor dir  

gruß chris


----------



## NoWayFredi (20. November 2003)

Hei

Möchte in zwie jahren mit einer Sau den Alpencross mit fahren.
Mit einen Hardcor Freerider hat ja das noch keiner gemacht.
Suche auch auf diesen weg einen zwieten ferückten der Lust und gerne den inneren schweinehund überwindet --- natürlich mit einer Wildsau. Nächstes Jahr fahre ich den avlanchecup in Frankreich mit. 
Melde mich bei Jürgen wen ich meine Sau verkauft habe.

RideOn
Bist du zu schwach, ist die Sau zu stark.


----------



## *JO* (20. November 2003)

wenn du mir ne SAu schenkst bin ich dabei !leider hab ich keine und hab auch nicht das geld dazu *g
mfg JO


----------



## Deleted 10349 (26. November 2003)

Frage an alle Beteiligten:

Gibt's Bilder von einer aufgebauten DH-Sau?
Falls ja, zeig mal her!


----------



## freeriderbtal (1. Dezember 2004)

Wenn du dich noch ein wenig geduldest, dann kann ich dir bis nächste woche ein paar pics meiner dh sau senden!


----------



## SpitfireDH (10. Dezember 2004)

Bitteschön DH-Sau aufgebaut *lol*...


----------



## wolfi (10. Dezember 2004)

sorry, nicht böse sein   
aber aus der photoperspektive erinnert mich das daran:


----------



## appollo (10. Dezember 2004)

also ich kann spätestens nächste woche auch amtliche billas von meiner neuen sau im stall liefern! is einfach nur der hammer das teil!   obwohl ich die sau mit der monster da oben nich so dolle find   

also wartet gespannt    

grüße max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bellino (11. Dezember 2004)

Meine Sau!!!


----------



## freeriderbtal (12. Dezember 2004)

finde die sau mit der monster t echt super 
an meine kommt eine monster t, soweit ich  es erkennen kann ist bei der sau doch die super monster t verbaut!!


----------



## Piefke (12. Dezember 2004)

Noch mal zur Ausgangsfrage:
Die Dropsau- ist doch mit Umwerfer fahrbar, die hat zwar "nur" 230 mm, aber das dürfte doch auch reichen.


----------



## freeriderbtal (15. Dezember 2004)

hier ist meine sau dh, leider noch im aufbau!


----------



## Maui (16. Dezember 2004)

freeriderbtal schrieb:
			
		

> hier ist meine sau dh, leider noch im aufbau!



man ist die jeil man. anfangs fand ich das teil ja haesslich aber mittlerweile find ich se ziemlich amtlich die DH Sau. 
wie man sein meinung aendern kann


----------



## freeriderbtal (16. Dezember 2004)

bei mir war das ähnlich.anfangs gefiel mir das teil auch nicht wirklich oder sagen wir  die optik war /ist dsehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aber wenn mann das "teil" dann mal in natura sieht, ist es nicht übel   
hoffe jetzt nurnoch dass meine restlichen teile schnellstmöglich kommen, damit ich mal eine ausfahrt mit der sau machen kann!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## appollo (17. Dezember 2004)

hab meine sau nun ferddisch! und gibt moin auch fette billas! 
hab sie in der selben farbe wie der herr da oben also in rot... natürlich mit FOX DHX 5.0!!        



grüße max


----------



## freeriderbtal (18. Dezember 2004)

sehr gute entscheidung   
bin mal auf die saubilder gespannt, also her mit den pics!!!!!!!


----------



## appollo (18. Dezember 2004)

ja pünktlich um 7 heut abend stell dir den wecker     

max


----------



## noxairborne (18. Dezember 2004)

das ding is bestimmt sau geil   

michael


----------



## noxairborne (18. Dezember 2004)

bellino schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Sau!!!






sehr geile farbe geile gabel alles einfach nur geil


----------



## appollo (19. Dezember 2004)

so wie versprochen: hier die DH SAU bilder  

auch in metallic rod, na schönen 888RC, fox dhx 5.0, mavic 729 laufräder und gustav M 05... ich hoffe es gefällt euch      

billas leider etwas zensiert! ich schau , das ich se noch in meine gallery reinhaue...

grüße max


----------



## *JO* (19. Dezember 2004)

sehr schön


----------



## ewoq (19. Dezember 2004)

sehr lecker, auch/besonders die farbe


----------



## appollo (19. Dezember 2004)

sag ich doch     nee ich finde die farben passen auch sehr schön zusammen!    

außerdem sind es vereinsfarben     

guggst du hier: www.soulrider-ev.de 

max


----------



## hist (19. Dezember 2004)

gefällt mir sehr gut dass bike   
welches baujahr ist es denn, bei meinem ist nämlich der umlenkhebel ausgefräst!?
nach angaben meines verkäufers handelt es sich bei méiner sau um eine sonderanfertigung, das bike (also meins) hat jürgen eigentlich für sich zusammen geschweißt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeriderbtal (19. Dezember 2004)

gefällt mir sehr gut dass bike   
welches baujahr ist es denn, bei meinem ist nämlich der umlenkhebel ausgefräst!?
nach angaben meines verkäufers handelt es sich bei méiner sau um eine sonderanfertigung, das bike (also meins) hat jürgen eigentlich für sich zusammen geschweißt!!


----------



## freeriderbtal (19. Dezember 2004)

die antwort von dem hist, awr eigentlich meine(siehe oben). mein kumpel war gerade noch eingeloggt, aber er meint  auch, dass das ein geiles bike ist!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maui (20. Dezember 2004)

freeriderbtal schrieb:
			
		

> die antwort von dem hist, awr eigentlich meine(siehe oben). mein kumpel war gerade noch eingeloggt, aber er meint  auch, dass das ein geiles bike ist!!!!!!!!!




Buäähhhhhhhhhhh  will auch so ein teil.

habs schon live gesehen. die 2005 SAU.
Mega amtlich. Da muss meine Hardride sich schon anstrengen nächstes jahr


----------



## appollo (20. Dezember 2004)

freeriderbtal schrieb:
			
		

> gefällt mir sehr gut dass bike
> welches baujahr ist es denn, bei meinem ist nämlich der umlenkhebel ausgefräst!?
> nach angaben meines verkäufers handelt es sich bei méiner sau um eine sonderanfertigung, das bike (also meins) hat jürgen eigentlich für sich zusammen geschweißt!!



danke!!   
ja wie maui schon sagte, es is die 2005er sau, ganz frisch   
habs sie grad seit letztem montag zusammen...   
ja nächstes jahr gibbet dicke SAU WETTBEWERB im Verein    
vielleicht kann dann schon auf ST. INGBERTER untergrund gefräßt werden     

freut euch, vielleicht kommt ihr dann ende der saison auch mal ins saarland  

PS: billas sind jetz in meiner gallery, größer und bewertbar


----------



## Mr.Radical (20. Dezember 2004)

Nett, außer den Wave Scheiben der Gustl(sorry, aber ich find die runden einfach schicker) und bitte wechsel die Pedale.


----------



## appollo (20. Dezember 2004)

ja klar, hatte nich vor mit denen DH zu rocken    aber die gehen eigentlich ganz gut    die ham noch einiger maßen große zacken   

ne ich wart auf die oakley radar lock... ich versuch nächstes jahr mal mit klick pedalen an de start zu gehen    vielleicht krinn ma den ralleph jo so    

grüße max


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (21. Dezember 2004)

wie bereits gesagt, toller schaukelstuhl!     
also ich hab mich draufgesetzt und wohlgefühlt!

aber bald kommt ne noch viel geilere sau...... lasst euch überraschen.....


----------



## freeriderbtal (16. Januar 2005)

hat jemand zufällig ein bild wo man eine wildsau dh mit eingebauter shiver sieht?


----------



## doppelkorn (16. Januar 2005)

freeriderbtal schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand zufällig ein bild wo man eine wildsau dh mit eingebauter shiver sieht?




norman fährt die kombi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeriderbtal (16. Januar 2005)

weißt du ob er fotos hat und wenn ja, wie kann ich ihn hier im netzt finden


----------

